# Adobe will Löschen von Flash-Cookies im Web-Browser erleichtern



## Newsfeed (13 Januar 2011)

Ein von Adobe und Web-Browser-Herstellern ersonnenes API soll die Kontrolle von Flash-Cookies direkt in den Einstellungen des Browsers ermöglichen. Bislang ging das nur über Umwege.

Weiterlesen...


----------

